# Giant SLR 1 wheels hub



## ongbenghui

Is the Giant Wheel Hub made by DT Swiss ?

I found this link 
http://www.sykkel.com/teknisk/GIANT%20WheelSystem%20Service%20Info_V01.pdf

and the hub during then seems to be DT Swiss 240 and 350.

I got a SLR1 disc road from my TCR Adv 1 that I am using if it is DT switch 370. Trying to service the hub.


----------



## Puke N Hurl

Yes, it is made by DT Swiss for Giant and uses a DT 360 hub internal (pawl driven, not star ratchet).

Hope it helps!


----------



## K4m1k4z3

SLR 0 = DT 350 Hub (Ratchet, 18T I think)
SLR 1 = DT 360/370 (Basically the same hub as above, but different freehub body and drive ring. 3-Pawl system. Can be upgraded to the ratchet system but you need special tools to uninstall the old drive ring and install the new drive ring plus the ratchet kit of course)


----------



## ongbenghui

Hope it is going to be useful for others.

See https://dycteyr72g97f.cloudfront.net/uploads/WXD10000000897S/MAN_WXD10000000896S_WEB_EN_001.pdf

The front hub looks like the hub in Page 11.
The Rear hub looks like the one in page 36.

Front hub bearings are 1 x 6802 (24x15x4) and 1 x 6902 (28x15x7)

Rear hub bearings are 2 x 6902 in the hub. I dunno what is in the freehub.

Gonna replace the bearing with Japanese bearing.

However, one of the rear hub bearing seems to be blocked by the ring nut, and I don't have the special tool to remove it.


----------



## ongbenghui

Hope this can be useful for others.

Below is the bearings in the freehub in order. 6802, snap ring, alu spacer, 6902.
I have since replaced them with NTN non-contact seal bearings.


----------



## LiquidCooled

Thanks for the info, ongbenghui.


----------

